# Water treatment



## Fruitflies (13 Aug 2013)

Sorry if this has been asked before- I couldn't find anything on the forums.

Hi I have just upgraded to a larger tank (here) than I have had before.  I'm still in the cycling process,so I am doing a lot of water changes and so I am adding lots of Tetra Aquasafe.  At 5 ml per 10 litres, I'm almost through a 500ml bottle in the last week (£16)- not cheap!  I suppose I had not noticed the cost with my previous 30litre tank because the Aquasafe would last months, not weeks.

What does everyone on here use to de-chlorinate their water?  

Do I need to use the full recommended dose?

The Aquasafe claims to do lots of lovely things for the tank other than dechlorinate- presumably this is a load of bullocks and all I need is the chemical which acts as a dechlorinator.  I bought the dry ferts from one of our sponsors as a cheaper DIY method of dosing EI, is there something similar I can do for de-chlorinator?  

Or as I suspect, is it just a case of ordering the bottles in bulk of ebay if I can find them?


----------



## stu_ (13 Aug 2013)

Seachem Prime (comes in different sizes)
5ml per 200L
Nice start on the tank BTW


----------



## roadmaster (13 Aug 2013)

Plus one for Prime.
Takes one ml to treat ten gallon's(hardly a drop), and nearly three times as much of most other dechlorinator's to treat same volume of water.Prime also detoxifies ammonia ,where most only address chlorine and rely on bacterial colony to address ammonia portion of chloramines (not so good for new tank's with life therein) should source water contain same.
Would not worry bout frequent water changes unless fishes/shrimp are being subjected to cycling process.


----------



## Fruitflies (13 Aug 2013)

Thanks.  I'll order some of that then I guess.  No one uses a DIY solution then?


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Aug 2013)

Seachem do a dry version of this called safe too


----------

